# 3 hours of fishing and semi decent results :)



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont see bonefish where I am but those look like to biggest bonefish I have ever seen!!! Nice job, what did you catch them on?


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice I have done two trip after bone with nothing to show...great job! I did my trips on Kayak....


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice lou....we need to get out!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice pair of silver bullets.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! 
Big biscayne bones!!!
I was out there today. Lost the only one I threw a shrimp at. It was tough to feed them a fly so I gave in. There wasn't nearly as many as I normally find this time of year.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice! My goto spots(key largo) have been barren in 3 trips with nice tides,sunny/warm,etc. Just not many boxfish,rays,or other encouraging signs.


----------

